# bushcraft



## dandandatreeman (Feb 26, 2010)

I always have loved the outdoors so maybe that is part of the reason why I love being a climber. How many people around this board have some good camping "bushcraft" stories? Bushcraft is more involved in my opinion than just camping even though it is about the same.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 27, 2010)

I used to wander the Northern Sierras in winter, I would camp out three or four days at a time. Nothing beats the quiet of winter woods.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Feb 28, 2010)

been doing some snowshoeing this winter and trying diffrent ways of starting fires.also been cooking bannock and other foods while on the walks.the winter woods have a whole new beauty to them and no bugs.lol


----------



## dandandatreeman (Mar 11, 2010)

Man I would love to go up to Canada some time and go out in the wilderness with a tree tent. I have heard of bears up there and have seen what they can do. I really don't get to go like I want right now.


----------



## dandandatreeman (Mar 11, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I used to wander the Northern Sierras in winter, I would camp out three or four days at a time. Nothing beats the quiet of winter woods.


I really envy you! I haven't been out in the field since I was in the Marines. I have some good memories out in the field.


----------

